# Capacitor for air compressor



## pederdragon69 (8 mo ago)

Model #24db450b370pa do you have one? It is for Craftsman model #919.167342


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

check your pm as conversations.
i sent you a link for them


----------



## Renoracing (5 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> check your pm as conversations.
> i sent you a link for them


Sorry for the late reply, but i would like the link for that capacitor…


----------



## firemarshallvin (2 mo ago)

Just seeing this during my search. IOWAGOLD, do you sell the caps referenced above?


----------



## renaudracing (27 d ago)

firemarshallvin said:


> Just seeing this during my search. IOWAGOLD, do you sell the caps referenced above?


 Hi, i finally buy that one on Amazon: Motor Run Capacitor Round 45 uf MFD 370 Volt VAC 12723 : Amazon.ca: Industrial & Scientific


----------

